# New 301Bq



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Picked up our new TT. Getting it ready to go to NC in two weeks


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We have had our 301BQ for about a month. We love the layout. Enjoy your trips. You have the best trailer on the market in my opinion!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bka4tcu said:


> We have had our 301BQ for about a month. We love the layout. Enjoy your trips. You have the best trailer on the market in my opinion!


Couldn't agree more....hand down the best Outback on the market.









Click on the link below my sig picture for a list of mod's I've complete on our 301BQ.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have had our 301BQ for about a month. We love the layout. Enjoy your trips. You have the best trailer on the market in my opinion!


Couldn't agree more....hand down the best Outback on the market.









Click on the link below my sig picture for a list of mod's I've complete on our 301BQ.
[/quote]

ah yes...another one sees the light....

congrats !


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> We have had our 301BQ for about a month. We love the layout. Enjoy your trips. You have the best trailer on the market in my opinion!


Couldn't agree more....hand down the best Outback on the market.









Click on the link below my sig picture for a list of mod's I've complete on our 301BQ.
[/quote]

ah yes...another one sees the light....

congrats !
[/quote]

X4


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to ask. How has towing the 301BQ been with the '09 Silverado 1500 5.3L? Seems like a lot of trailer for that truck. I'm particularly interested because it's the same truck I have.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Going to try it. Pulled OK from the dealer to home, already talked about needing a 2500HD. Most likley upgrade in the spring.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome, its nice to see someone else from Central Pa on here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Welcome, its nice to see someone else from Central Pa on here.


Same here, we are from Lancaster County, PA...Welcome!!


----------



## kellyj994 (Dec 10, 2010)

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

welcome kelly994... what kind of trailer do you have? Where are you from?
Enjoy the forum.. great information is found here. Great people too..

Len


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!! Come out and Join us at the Raystown Rally Next June!!

Congrats and enjoy that new trailer!!

Clarke


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you by chance purchase that from Lerch RV in Milroy, PA? That's where we got our 301bq and we love it!!

I tow mine with a 3500 Express van. Probably same 6.0L motor in your truck. Maybe heavier frame. We seem to do ok, but I do miss my heavy diesel. Oh and the fuel mileage from a gasser is awful! I get 6mpg.

You should start a travel blog while you're at it. http://hasbeenthere.com


----------

